# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Window sash fixings

## Footscrazy

Hi all
I need to make a couple of window sashes for a customer and need the metal fixings for the joints, I've seen them plenty of times but I've got no idea what they're called or where to buy them.
They're steel about 6mm with flutes all around that you punch into the mortise and tenon.
Can anyone help me out on what they're called and where I buy some.
Thanks.

----------


## droog

I think you may be referring to wave nail joiners ? Google for images.
If so I have never seen these used on sash windows, old kitchen cupboard frames yes, other pins on sash windows yes, but the problem with the wave nails is that they are steel. When they rust you get expansion which destroys the frame around it. 
I would not be using them for sash windows!

----------


## Footscrazy

No that's not them, I've got some of those we use occasionally.
These are cylindrical although cylindrical is a bad word as they are fluted along their length, they were commonly used on sashes in the 50's, 60's and 70's.
They're about 25 - 30mm long, you drill an undersized hole through the mortise into the tenon, tap them in just under flush then fill them.
I could use timber dowels I guess, but the little pins hold tighter.
If only I knew what they were called.

----------


## droog

OK yes I know what you mean now.
The ones I have come across were just a four pointed cross driven in and appeared to be an alloy of some kind, ie did not rust, machined like hard lead.
Sorry no idea what they are called.

----------


## Footscrazy

> OK yes I know what you mean now.
> The ones I have come across were just a four pointed cross driven in and appeared to be an alloy of some kind, ie did not rust, machined like hard lead.

  That's them!   

> Sorry no idea what they are called.

  Bummer, but thanks.

----------


## droog

OK so a lot of searching brings up "metal star dowels"
Not sure where you can get them especially in Australia, the searching implies that they went out of fashion around the time better and more weather resistant glue became readily available.

----------


## Footscrazy

> OK so a lot of searching brings up "metal star dowels"
> Not sure where you can get them especially in Australia, the searching implies that they went out of fashion around the time better and more weather resistant glue became readily available.

  I'll have to pin the joints in some way, I'm not going to rely on glue alone.
I'll keep looking for those fixings, if I can't find them I'll use some KD dowels.
Thanks again. 
Edit: Found 'em. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/2609...s=true&viphx=1

----------


## Vivvo

You could also run a dowel through the joint after you've glued and clamped the sashes.

----------


## Footscrazy

> You could also run a dowel through the joint after you've glued and clamped the sashes.

  That's the other option but dowels are a bit big and harder to fill neatly and if they aren't filled and just sanded smooth you'll see the end grain, the sashes are hardwood and will be clear lacquered.
I've ordered the metal dowels.

----------


## Handyjack

I have them in my windows. Either they were not fitted properly or they are too long. Most of them stick out and are a pain when it comes paint time.

----------

